# Will Tivo still give me 3.0 if I currently have 2.5.1 on a Series 1?



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

My old Series 1 312 w/ no service (had lifetime, transferred to a HD last year) on it died. It was a 2-disk system, and one of the two disks bit it. I'm hoping to throw an old 40 gig drive in it to make it usable to someone.

The only image file that would fit on a 40 gig drive had software v2.5.1 on it. The restore went fine, but several connections to Tivo haven't resulted in an upgrade to 3.0a or whatever the newest version is.

I'm not looking to spend the money on InstantCake, as the $20 is probably what the series 1 is worth right now  I also have a 3.0 backup that didn't work because mfstools said it wouldn't fit on the 40 gig drive.

How can I get 3.0 on my system? Do I need to call Tivo, and if so, will they help since I no longer have service on that device?


----------



## NJ08512 (Aug 17, 2008)

If MFS says the drive is too small for 3.0 software then maybe that is the reason Tivo is not sending it to you?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Shouldn't be so.

The upgrade slices download to var, then to the root DB, then to the new software partition, which should be there.

One should get a software update regardless.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

NJ08512 said:


> If MFS says the drive is too small for 3.0 software then maybe that is the reason Tivo is not sending it to you?


My 3.0 backup was from a 2 drive system...I think that's why it's saying I don't have enough space. The 2 drive system encompassed 160 gigs. I've tried restoring it to a 120 gig drive, and that said it was too small, too.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I don't know this for a fact, but I can't imagine why TiVo would download ANYTHING to a box with no service.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They upgrade no service boxes fine.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

To answer my own question, I turned the series 1 back on today and dialed in. After a 40 minute download, I now have 3.01 and network access via ,#401. Time to take another image!


----------

